# Coyote



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was up on the mountain watching deer again tonight (5-22-17) I suppose I probably ought to start putting the 22-250 in the Jeep when I go. I have seen a few injured deer the last couple of days and I am beginning to wonder if these guys have something to do with it.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> I was up on the mountain watching deer again tonight (5-22-17) I suppose I probably ought to start putting the 22-250 in the Jeep when I go. I have seen a few injured deer the last couple of days and I am beginning to wonder if these guys have something to do with it.


I'd say there's a good chance. I'm going out at 6 am to go slay some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

those fellers would certainly pay for your gas money for those trips to watch the deer...


----------

